# Frozen Crabs and the Blonde Flight Attendant



## kruizer (Feb 13, 2019)

A lawyer boarded an airplane in New Orleans with a box of frozen crabs and asked a blonde flight attendant take care of them for him.

She took the box and promised to put it in the crew's refrigerator  He advised her that he was holding her personally responsible for them staying frozen, mentioning in an arrogant manner that he was a lawyer, and threatened what would happen to her if she let them thaw out. 

Shortly before landing in New York, she used the intercom to announce to the entire cabin, "Would the lawyer who gave me the crabs in New Orleans, please raise your hand.”

Not one hand went up ... so she took them home ... cooked and ate them. 

There are two lessons here:

1.  Lawyers aren't as smart as they think they are.
2.  Blondes aren't as dumb as most folks think.


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2019)

With 2 1/2 Lawyers in the extended Family I can sure get some Smileage out of this one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the laugh pick up my day for appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Feb 13, 2019)

Haha!  I work for three attorneys, two of which will certainly appreciate this!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 13, 2019)

Will be getting some usage from this since my wife is a paralegal at a law firm!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 16, 2019)

HA!!!  Good one.  I like that.
Gary


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 27, 2019)

That was funny!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

